# Pecky Cypress



## liljohn1368 (Oct 24, 2015)

Has anybody ever used any of this for pen blanks? And is $4.00 per sqft a good price?

Thanks,


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 24, 2015)

That would make some awesome mutt blanks, or even stone filled .... but it's a softwood, so you'll want to stabilize it either way.

And yes, 4 dollars per board food is pretty good!  You can't find cherry or mahogany at that price!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 24, 2015)

The guy I talked to about it says he has over 300 board feet of it.


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 24, 2015)

...and if you ever drop your pen in the swamp for a few years, at least the blank will still be in good shape.  
Lumber companies have gone back into the swamp 100 years after a railroad was put in and dredged up all the old cypress as it was still as good as the day it was cut.  It used to be the traditional wood for shrimp trawlers but iron has replaced it.  
It is indeed very soft, 100% glue contact to the tube will be a must, otherwise it will shatter on you.   Or just stabilize it like the other gentleman said.  I would indeed like to see one finished.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 24, 2015)

I've used a pretty fair amount of cypress--probably over 2000 B.F.
I'm currently paying about $1.20 B.F. for air-dried 4/4 6" and 8" wide cypress rough lumber.
Pecky Cypress is great looking wood --- in boards. And, the price is reasonable.
The wood is soft--sort of like redwood. I don't see that as a deal breaker.
I've made a couple of pens from old growth sinker cypress. It looks similar to heart pine albeit usually lighter in color.
However, as a pen, I expect it'll lose a lot of its character.
Some great boards don't look like much when taken from something that's 8" X 8' down to 5/8" X 5".
If it were me, I'd start with the minimum quantity to see how it looks.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 24, 2015)

When I talk to him again I think I'll see what the smallest amount that I can get is. I'll have to come up with a vacuum chamber. Maybe I can work a deal out with someone her about getting it stabilized. Then like skie suggested cast some in some different color alumilite.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 24, 2015)

It looks good cast for knife scales but pen blanks you loose most of the effect due to the small size.  I have access to all I want and have done it but wasn't excited about it for pens.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 24, 2015)

MesquiteMan said:


> It looks good cast for knife scales but pen blanks you loose most of the effect due to the small size.  I have access to all I want and have done it but wasn't excited about it for pens.



That sounds about right..


----------

